# Foreign social security



## ConfusedinCroatia (Jan 22, 2014)

Another question 

When filing a tax return do I have to report anything regarding the portion of my salary that is automatically siphoned off for the mandatory state pension fund?

I am aware that Croatia has no sort of tax treaty with the USA.

It is not a fund that I personally signed up for, it is what my employer is required to pay in to the government.

Once again, sorry if the question seems a bit silly 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For US tax purposes, you report your *gross* salary - *before* any and all deductions or withholdings for retirement, health care or anything else. Do not use the "net taxable income" or "taxable income" figure. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

